# Culture Vulture's Oik List/Quick List



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When it comes to classical music, I'm an oik - the least offensive term I could come up with. As for everyone who grew up in the 50s & 60s, there was music you couldn't help hearing, on BBC 'wireless' (radio) & TV.

Here's an oik-list of a dozen such pops (& d'you know what, I *love* them all!  ):

1. Vivaldi, Four Seasons
2. Beethoven's Fifth
3. Handel, Fireworks
4. Bach, Air on a G string 
5. Mozart, Eine kleine nacht
6. Bizet, Waltz of the Toreadors
7. Holst, Planets - Mars
8. Rossini, William Tell Overture
9. Wagner, Ride of the Valkyries
10. Tchaikovsky, 1812
11. Brahms, Lullaby
12. Mendelssohn, Fingal's Cave

Amigos, I'd love it if you could add others to the oik-list, and/or you could provide a cultured list of a dozen pieces that if you know them, will help to impress friends & relations that I'm now a culture vulture! 

The Culture-Vulture's Quick-List might be an extension of the oik-list - e.g. substitute a little known Handel violin sonata for number 3, his Fireworks - or it could be free-standing. Obviously these days it really *must* include something a bit later than Holst! 

Culture-Vultures, by definition, sneer and curl the lip, but do keep the sneering light and the lip-curling wittily ironic .... pretty please?


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Ravel - Bolero

Now I realise its one of his weakest pieces, but still its a popular one!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One or two suggestions for the vultures:

1. Handel Op 6 Concerti Grossi
2. Bach Goldberg
3. Mozart Symphony 41 (still fairly vox pop)
4. Holst St Pauls Suite
5. Bizet L'Arlésienne
6 Corelli Op 6 Concerti Grossi

Trouble is, I don't do modern (post 1750) music much.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Adding a few more from the 20th Century - I think you can add

John Tavener's - Song for Athene - (It was played at Princess Di's funeral don't ya know.)
Vaughan Williams - Lark Ascending (Classic FM's favourite piece)
Nino Rota - Love Theme from Romeo and Juliet (Anyone who listened to Simon Bates' Our Tune on Radio 1 in the UK will know this)

All great pieces. The thing about "popular" are they are normally popular for a reason  - I'm no snob - I though Renee and Renato's Save our Love was one of the highlights of the 80's.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

For the Oik list:
O Fortuna from Carmina Burana, Carl Orff
Beethoven Fur Elise
Pachelbel Canon in D

Disgraceful stuff!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

OK for Oiks:

Prokofiev Montagues and Capulets
Puccini Nessun Dorma
Arne Rule Britannia
Rimsky Korsakov Bumble Bee
Rossini Largo al Factotum
Katchturian either Sabre Dance or Overture from Spartacus (Onedin Line theme)
Antonin Dvorak - Largo (Hovis Theme) 
Handel Tree Song from Serse - "Ombra mai fu" - aka Handel's Largo


Good grief, I've actually got some modern ones in - mostly theme tunes though.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hang on ,I'm coming !


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

More oik music:

Boccherini's Minuet
The Moonlight Sonata (first movement only, of course)
"Albinoni's" Adagio


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Grieg: "Morning Mood" from Peer Gynt (I always think of those Warner Brothers cartoons of the sheep and the wolf that punches a timeclock)
Beethoven's 5th (first few minutes, anyway)
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Copland: "Hoedown" (Beef: it's what's for dinner)
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance
Rossini: Hi-Yo Silver


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Right I'm here at last.
All you have to do is listen to a whole day-time programme on Classic FM and you would fill your page BUT..
J Strauss The Blue Danube.
Rodrigo Any of his guitar concerto type compositions.
V.Williams The Lark Ascending.
Orff. Carmina Burana.
Liszt. The annoying version of THE Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody played by Lang-Lang.
Rachmaninoff. Second Concerto.
Mozart. THE clarinet concerto.
Beethoven. Pastoral Symphony.
Barber. Adagio
Mussorgsky. Night On the Bare Mountain (this is known in the USA as Bald Mountain,I imagine that certain pursey lipped
communities there couldn't bear the connotations of bare. What happens with "The Cupboard Was Bare" one wonders.

Addinsell. Warsaw Concerto.
Handel. Zadok the Priest thing ,whatever it is.

Much of this list is OK but not over and over ad nauseam.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> 12. Mendelssohn, Fingal's Cave


Hey. This certainly is not oik-material! 

Here's a few ...

Mozart: PS #11, Alla Turca
Brahms: Hungarian Dance #5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Flight of the Bumble Bee


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> Hey. This certainly is not oik-material!
> 
> Here's a few ...
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstand Ingenue,it's about pieces that are played over and over.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I may have suggested something but I don't know the term "oik" so I am not entirely sure what you mean.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

moody said:


> I think you misunderstand Ingenue,it's about pieces that are played over and over.


I admit I rarely listen to classical on the radio anymore, but over the years I have heard those three played far too often.

The Hebrides never struck me as over-played ... and nor does it deserve to be.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

moody said:


> All you have to do is listen to a whole day-time programme on Classic FM and you would fill your page


Indeed. All this in less than 3 hours this afternoon! The works are generally fine so the oik aspect seems to be the inabilty of the listener to hear a piece all the way through.

Why is this Ingenue? 


 pm
* Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (4)*
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
 Conductor: Yuri Bashmet
 Ensemble: Moscow Soloists
 Record Label: Onyx
 Catalog: ONYX 4037

 1:09pmMorten Lauridsen (b.1943 : U.S.A.)
 *O Magnum Mysterium*
 Conductor: Stephen Layton
 Ensemble: Polyphony
 Record Label: Classic FM
 Catalog: CFMCD 44

 1:16pmJean Sibelius (1865-1957 : Finland)
 *Violin Concerto in D minor Opus 47 (3)*
 Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
 Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
 Soloists: Maxim Vengerov
 Record Label: Teldec
 Catalog: 0630 131612

 1:24pm* Suite Bergamasque (3)*
Claude Debussy (1862-1918 : France)
 Soloists: Leif Ove Andsnes
 Record Label: EMI
 Catalog: 3416822

 1:30pmJoseph Haydn (1732-1809 : Austria)
 *Trumpet Concerto in Eb major Hob.VIIe:1 (2)*
 Ensemble: Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
 Soloists: Tine Thing Helseth
 Record Label: Simax
 Catalog: PSC 1292

 1:38pmPeter Ilich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893 : Russia)
 *Piano Concerto No.1 in Bb minor Opus 23 (1)*
 Conductor: Claudio Abbado
 Ensemble: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
 Soloists: Martha Argerich
 Record Label: Deutsche Grammophon
 Catalog: 4498162

 2:03pmCamille Saint-Saens (1835-1921 : France)
 *Symphony No.3 in C minor Opus 78 (Organ) (4)*
 Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
 Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
 Soloists: Gaston Litaize
 Record Label: Deutsche Grammophon
 Catalog: 4158472

 2:11pmWilliam Boyce (1711-1779 : England)
Preview
itunes Buy CD
 *Symphony No.1 in Bb major (1)*
 Conductor: Kevin Mallon
 Ensemble: Aradia Ensemble
 Record Label: Naxos
 Catalog: 8557278

 2:15pmKarl Jenkins (b.1944 : Wales)
 *The Armed Man - Sanctus*
 Conductor: Karl Jenkins
 Ensemble: London Philharmonic Orchestra; National Youth Choir of Great Britain
 Record Label: EMI Classics
 Catalog: 50999 21729621

 2:25pmGeorges Bizet
 *Watch Carmen - Prelude to Act 1*
 Conductor: Andre Rieu
 Ensemble: Andre Rieu Orchestra
 Record Label: Philips
 Catalog: 589 0512

Frederic Chopin
 *Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor Opus 21 (2)*
 Conductor: Fabio Luisi
 Ensemble: Staatskapelle Dresden
 Soloists: Lise de la Salle
 Record Label: Naive
 Catalog: V 5215

 2:44pmJohn Barry (b.1933 : England)
Preview
itunes
 *The Beyondness Of Things*
 Conductor: John Barry
 Ensemble: English Chamber Orchestra
 Record Label: Classic FM
 Catalog: CFMCD 43

 2:49pmJohann Strauss (II) (1825-1899 : Austria)
 *By the Beautiful Blue Danube Opus 314*
 Conductor: Mariss Jansons
 Ensemble: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
 Record Label: Deutsche Grammophon
 Catalog: 4775566

 3:04pmJohann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750 : Germany)
 *Brandenburg Concerto No.5 in D major (3)*
 Ensemble: Berlin Baroque Soloists
 Soloists: Emmanuel Pahud
 Record Label: EMI
 Catalog: CDC 5571112

 3:09pmFelix Mendelssohn
 *Violin Concerto in E minor Opus 64 (1)*
 Conductor: Patrick Gallois
 Ensemble: Sinfonia Finlandia
 Soloists: Tianwa Yang
 Record Label: Naxos
 Catalog: 8 572662

 3:23pmAntonin Dvorak (1841-1904 : Czechoslovakia)
 *Slavonic Dance in F major Opus 46 No.4*
 Conductor: Ivan Fischer
 Ensemble: Budapest Festival Orchestra
 Record Label: Philips


 3:32pmHoward Goodall
 *Inspired*
 Conductor: Howard Goodall
 Ensemble: Howard Goodall Chamber Orchestra
 Soloists: Craig Ogden
 Record Label: Decca
 Catalog: 481 0108

 3:36pmWolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791 : Austria)
 * Cosi fan Tutte - Overture*
 Conductor: Simon Rattle
 Ensemble: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
 Record Label: EMI
 Catalog: CDS 5561702

 3:44pmEnrique Granados
 *Danzas espanolas (Spanish Dances) Opus 37 (5)*
 Soloists: Anne Gastinel; Pablo Marquez
 Record Label: Naive
 Catalog: V 5182

 3:48pmLudwig Van Beethoven
 *Piano Concerto No.2 in Bb major Opus 19 (3)*
 Conductor: Colin Davis
 Ensemble: London Symphony Orchestra
 Soloists: Yevgeny Kissin
 Record Label: EMI Classics
 Catalog: 50999 20631123

 3:54pmAlexandre Desplat
 *Rise of the Guardians - Oath of the Guardians*
 Conductor: Alexandre Desplat
 Ensemble: London Symphony Orchestra
 Record Label: Varese Sarabande
 Catalog: VSD 7175


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

moody said:


> Mussorgsky. Night On the Bare Mountain (this is known in the USA as Bald Mountain,I imagine that certain pursey lipped communities there couldn't bear the connotations of bare. What happens with "The Cupboard Was Bare" one wonders.


Updated, and with major potential sources of offense removed:

"*Senior* *Ms* Hubbard
Went to the cupboard
To fetch her *disadvantaged canine* a *dog chew*
When she went to take it
The cupboard was *vacant*,
And so her *disadvantaged canine* had no chew."

(I realise I may have missed one or two, of course, the process of recasting the language into innocuous Newspeak is ongoing, and I may not be fully up to date with some of the latest preferences. I'm not sure what the Borg Collective's latest pronouncement is on the permissibility of gendered pronouns, for example.)

Where was I? Oh yes:

Full oik:

Sibelius: Intermezzo from the Karelia Suite
Mussorsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Holst: Jupiter from the Planets
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves (the original has a doubled Oik-factor)
Grainger: Country Gardens
Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra
Wagner: Bridal Chorus from Lo- I mean "Here Comes the Bride" *cough cough*

Borderline Oik:
Beethoven: "Moonlight" sonata
Canteloube: Chants D'Auvergne
Bizet: Habanera from Carmen
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (de-oiked if heard as part of the whole Lemminkäinen Suite )
Smetana: Vltava (de-oiked if heard as part of the whole Má vlast sequence)
Wagner: Ride of the Valkyries (as above, Ring cycle)

That will do for now


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

brianvds said:


> I may have suggested something but I don't know the term "oik" so I am not entirely sure what you mean.


I've just looked it up:ill-educated ,ignorant and low class.
But in this case probably you can tell by the choices made.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

> Indeed. All this in less than 3 hours this afternoon! The works are generally fine so the oik aspect seems to be the inabilty of the listener to hear a piece all the way through.


I can't imagine what Howard Goodall "Inspired" is like.
And the Karl Jenkins...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

hayd said:


> Indeed. All this in less than 3 hours this afternoon! The works are generally fine so the oik aspect seems to be the inabilty of the listener to hear a piece all the way through.
> 
> Why is this Ingenue?
> 
> ...


Good heavens man,there's stuff on there that an oik wouldn't know if he fell over it.
Memo to Ingenue,stop using expressions that British people don't understand either.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> I admit I rarely listen to classical on the radio anymore, but over the years I have heard those three played far too often.
> 
> The Hebrides never struck me as over-played ... and nor does it deserve to be.


It doesn't--do you like it or not?
And it most certainly is dreadfully overplayed.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Taggart said:


> OK for Oiks:
> 
> Prokofiev Montagues and Capulets
> Puccini Nessun Dorma
> ...


Please don't forget that Nessun Dorma" is a "song" about soccer !


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

schuberkovich said:


> I can't imagine what Howard Goodall "Inspired" is like.


I imagine it's a misnomer. :devil:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

moody said:


> It doesn't--do you like it or not?
> And it most certainly is dreadfully overplayed.


Forgive my ignorance then!

I do, I think it's a masterwork and it doesn't belong on any such oik, quick, pop, etc. list.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, sorry! Seduced again by my liking for snappy titles! 

I'm using 'oik' as shorthand for the ordinary non-classical music person who likes certain popular pieces. I was an oik myself for most of my life, but I'm now trying to develop my taste - 'culture vulture' being shorthand for that. 

Both terms are just fun. Please don't take them amiss. Without irony, I love everything on my Oik-List & I love most of the popular pieces that have been suggested by posters subsequently. 

I love the Hebridean Overture too. It's on the list because it was one you couldn't help hearing if you watched TV in the 1950s as it was part of an 'interlude' that was played regularly - in those days, TV came on for Watch with Mother in the afternoon, then went off, came on for Children's Hour, finished early, and there weren't enough programmes so there were lots of fillers, like 'London to Brighton in Four Minutes', revolving kaleidoscopes & Offenbach's 'Can-Can' - another one for the Oik-List.

Others on the Pop/Oik List come from Saturday morning 'Children's Favourites', on the radio, which was fab & quite educational. The non-classical stuff included epic pieces like 'The Runaway Train', 'How much is that doggy in the window', 'The Laughing Policeman', 'Singing Dogs', 'Nellie the Elephant', 'Sparky the magic piano' & 'Thumbelina'. I love all of those - except number 2 on the list, which sends me berserk.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> Forgive my ignorance then!
> 
> I do, I think it's a masterwork and it doesn't belong on any such oik, quick, pop, etc. list.


Well if you won't understand I guess you won't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok - oik music definitely must include the theme for Star Wars.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Lets not forget that the Phantom is an 'opera' among oiks, and clearly the pinnacle of the medium.


----------

